

The Cramer Rao Bound: A Theorem that Limits Google AdSense Participants - jmount
http://www.win-vector.com/blog/2009/10/google-adsense-channels-ids-and-the-cramer-rao-inequality/

======
jmount
This is an older paper of ours that shows how the Cramer Rao Inequality (a
famous theorem of information theory and statistics) limits what Google
AdSense participants can sense (and therefor what they can do). Google AdSense
is, of course, an exceptional example of a market with a very clever design
(or mechanism).

